# Ileocectomy - Surgeon removed 8 inches



## vkratzer (Sep 15, 2010)

Surgeon removed 8 inches of ileum as well as the cecum.  Not sure if 44160 would be correct or if 44120 would be more appropriate. Unelss there is another code that I am totally overlooking.  Appreciate any help.

VKratzer


----------



## jbthomas (Sep 15, 2010)

*Colectomy Codes*

If this is an open procedure, and we are discussing one - 8 inch section of the colon and terminal ileum, with anastomosis, without a colostomy, then yes the procedure code is 44160. (Laparoscopic 44205.) The code 44120 is for a resection of small intestine only.


----------



## vkratzer (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

